# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  The doc and Police..

## chance

I noticed the other day that Betty said to Adam 'What is it with you and the police' as he never wants to call them etc.So what is it thats he's done to be afraid of meeting up with them,anyone know?

----------


## alan45

I agree there is something very strange about him. Last night when the Police came to interview Steph at the B&B he just introduced himself as a guest, not Dr. or Stephs bed-buddy

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I reckon he's a Doctor impersonator, just like Ashtray's an impersonating Vicar.

----------


## Luna

there is something about him i think richies rihgt maybe he isnt a doctor at all

----------


## Em

I never thought of that!

He must have some weird backstory - most new characters do!

----------


## Debbie Meadows

I thought he might be an undercover cop but then I'm not sure about that one, but there is definitley something strange about him.

----------


## Hopes

I think he killed a patient a few years back and the police were after him.

----------


## Siobhan

should I move this to spoilers or rumour mill. I am afraid someone will post something others don't want to know and so far there is speculation in here

----------


## dddMac1

there is somthing not quite right about Adam

----------


## alan45

> I thought he might be an undercover cop but then I'm not sure about that one, but there is definitley something strange about him.


That is actually a very good idea.  Possibly sent in to investigate Shelly's disappearance

----------


## Siobhan

Ok, I am going to move this to rumour as there is lots flying around in here. When it is confirm or anyone has spoiler on it, I will move it again

----------


## feelingyellow

Hmm, well if he was an undercover guy it wouldn't really matter whether someone recognised him or not as they would know he was undercover... and wouldn't have his wife had known that? She wasn't in it too long ago and it seemed like she knew he was a doctor.
Hmm, maybe something to do with a patient... maybe he got involved with a patient who then told the police he was a pervert or something...

----------


## Chris_2k11

> That is actually a very good idea.  Possibly sent in to investigate Shelly's disappearance


But nobody reported Shelly missing did they? I thought they just assumed she had gone away to Scotland (or wherever it was).

----------


## Luna

nope they never after the last time she "died" there was no need to look for her

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I hope Adam has something to do with Shelly but whatever it is, this storyline sounds great  :Smile:

----------

